# LESSONS AND OTHER MORBID DRABBLES: Karen Cantwell is a big fan. :)



## Michael Crane (Jul 22, 2010)

Hello, everybody! I'm excited to announce that I have a new collection out just in time for Halloween, *LESSONS AND OTHER MORBID DRABBLES*. 25 100-word stories are included. It's drastically different from what I normally write, but I had a lot of fun with it! Only 99 cents!

http://www.amazon.com/Lessons-other-morbid-drabbles-ebook/dp/B0047T7F0S/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1287517897&sr=8-1










*DESCRIPTION:*

A man learns a painful and valuable lesson&#8230; one finger at a time. 
An old couple bickers over disgusting leftovers.
Kids go ignored when they tell their parents about the horrors that lurk in their bedrooms, until it's too late&#8230;

*LESSONS AND OTHER MORBID DRABBLES* is a collection of 25 100-word shorts that range from darkly comic to downright terrifying and wrong. Some shorts feature ghouls and monsters while others are simply about people behaving very, very badly. Which is scarier? Find out in this sick and twisted collection.

They may only be a few words long, but that doesn't lessen the bloodshed any&#8230;

Because this is a short work, Amazon doesn't allow much of a free preview. So, I'm posting the first drabble, _Bedtime_ on here (it can also be viewed on the product page). Enjoy!
*
BEDTIME

"There isn't a monster under your bed," Daddy says.
"Is so."
"Bradley, I'm not going to let you stay up late because you're making up stories about monsters and whatnot," he says, folding his arms and frowning.
"Look under there, and if there isn't a monster I'll go to sleep."
Daddy laughs and shakes his head. "Fine. If that'll make you feel better." He gets down on his knees and sticks his head underneath my bed.
Then there's a scream and a loud chomping noise. I see the color red spill on the floor&#8230;
Daddy doesn't have a head anymore.*


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Hello, Michael! and congratulations on your book.

(If you've gotten this welcome before, it's just as a matter of housekeeping. We like to put a copy of the "welcome letter" in each book thread. It doesn't mean you've done anything wrong, it just helps us know that you know the rules.)

A brief recap of our rules follows:

--We invite you to use your book cover as your avatar and have links to your book and website in your signature. Instructions are posted here.

--Please bookmark this thread (using your browser's bookmark/favorite function) so you can update it as we ask that authors have only one thread per book and add to it when there is more information. You may start a separate thread for each book (or you may have one thread per series of books, or one thread for all of your books, it's your choice).

--While you may respond to member posts to your thread at any time, you may only bump your thread (back-to-back posts by you) once every seven days. Once you've responded to a member, that resets the clock to zero and you must wait seven days to post, unless another member posts before then.

--We ask that Amazon reviews not be repeated here as they are easy to find at your book link. Also, full reviews from other sites should not be posted here, but you may post a short blurb and a link to the full review instead.

--Although self-promotion is limited to the Book Bazaar, our most successful authors have found the best way to promote their books is to be as active throughout KindleBoards as time allows. This is your target audience--book lovers with Kindles! Please note that putting link information in the body of your posts constitutes self promotion; please leave your links for your profile signature that will automatically appear on each post.

All this, and more, is included in our  Forum Decorum. Be sure to check it from time to time for the current guidelines and rules.

Oh, and one more thing: be sure to check out the index threads at the top of the Book Bazaar. . . .there are details there about how you can be listed so that our readers can find you.

Thanks for being part of KindleBoards! Feel free to send us a PM if you have any questions.

Betsy & Ann
Book Bazaar Moderators


----------



## Sean Sweeney (Apr 17, 2010)

If you have not one-clicked this excellent collection of utter insanity and morbid fantasy...

WHAT ARE YOU WAITING FOR?!?!

CLICK!

This is a fast, fun read that will have you laughing, crying, wetting yourself, and sending you into a cold shiver. It's only 99 cents, but the entertainment value in LESSONS is worth a trillion times more. 

ONE CLICK THIS!


----------



## Michael Crane (Jul 22, 2010)

John Fitch V said:


> If you have not one-clicked this excellent collection of utter insanity and morbid fantasy...
> 
> WHAT ARE YOU WAITING FOR?!?!
> 
> ...


Thanks so much, John! I am so glad that you enjoyed it.  Can't thank you enough for the wonderful, wonderful comments!


----------



## KBoards Admin (Nov 27, 2007)

I'm pleased to announce that LESSONS (and Other Morbid Drabbles) is our next KB Book of the Day!

LESSONS is "25 100-word shorts about monsters, ghouls and some very, very naughty people." Let me do the math for you, people: that is 4 cents per short. Check it out!


----------



## Michael Crane (Jul 22, 2010)

Hello, everybody! I thought I'd say a few words about LESSONS and post another drabble onto here since I'm afraid that the free preview on Amazon doesn't offer much other than a listing of the drabbles.

This was a complete joy to write... perhaps _too_ much of a joy. This started out as me wanting to attempt one or two and maybe putting them on Smashwords, but it quickly evolved into something more. The ideas wouldn't stop. I just figured I'd go along for the ride and see where it would take me. It's different from anything I've ever written. Probably one of the most fun things I've done in a while.

I'm also happy to announce that one of these drabbles will appear in David McAfee's next horror collection, A POUND OF FLASH. Not only that, but I'm featured along with two great and brilliant authors, David Dalglish and Daniel Arenson. I'm totally psyched about it.

I hope you enjoy LESSONS. Again, it's very different from what I usually write, but I think that's one of the most fun things about being a writer. Going to different places and trying different things. You can never grow if you don't take chances to try something new out. I hope you all enjoy it as much as I enjoyed writing it!

And now, here's another drabble for you, _Clown_:

*CLOWN

Harold's mother wanted to know why he wasn't sleeping. It's the clown, he told her.
"The one from Aunt Sheila?"
He nodded. "It's evil."
His mother groaned. "Harold, it is not evil. Aunt Sheila spent a lot of money on it."
"I don't like it."
"Tough. It was a gift."
Harold walked up to his room and sighed while closing the door. He saw the horrible clown grinning at him. Green eyes and yellow teeth. Hideous orange hair.
A note was on his bed. Words scribbled in big, red letters:

You're dead as soon as you fall asleep, kid.
-Clown*

And you can also check out the drabble, _Lessons_ posted on the "Author Snippet Challenge" thread.

http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,8268.msg718626.html#msg718626


----------



## Daniel Pyle (Aug 13, 2010)

Got my copy.  Tis the season for some quick, creepy stories.  Can't wait to dig in!


----------



## Michael Crane (Jul 22, 2010)

Daniel Pyle said:


> Got my copy. Tis the season for some quick, creepy stories. Can't wait to dig in!


Thank you so much!  I really hope you enjoy it. It was a lot of fun!

And thank you to everybody who bought a copy!


----------



## farrellclaire (Mar 5, 2010)

Just finished reading this - thoroughly enjoyed it.  I'm glad you had an ad because it was the first time I remember seeing this one.

Well worth 4c a drabble.


----------



## Michael Crane (Jul 22, 2010)

farrellclaire said:


> Just finished reading this - thoroughly enjoyed it. I'm glad you had an ad because it was the first time I remember seeing this one.
> 
> Well worth 4c a drabble.


Thank you so much!! I'm so glad you enjoyed it.


----------



## Michael Crane (Jul 22, 2010)

Halloween may be over, but that doesn't mean you can't still enjoy a few of these dark and twisted drabbles! Author Daniel Pyle had some very nice things to say about it on his blog.

http://www.danielpyle.com/Daniel_Pyle/Blog/Entries/2010/10/30_A_Few_Great_Reads_for_Halloween.html

And who the heck is Mr. Giggles? Well... only one way to find out.


----------



## Michael Crane (Jul 22, 2010)

I'm happy to say that LESSONS so far is my best-selling book.  I am in awe of how well it's done in the short amount of time it's been out.  Thank you to everybody who bought a copy and read it.    I really appreciate it!


----------



## karencantwell (Jun 17, 2010)

I've been reading them and LOVING them!  They're snappy, short and darkly humorous.  Great job.


----------



## Michael Crane (Jul 22, 2010)

karencantwell said:


> I've been reading them and LOVING them! They're snappy, short and darkly humorous. Great job.


Thanks, Karen! I'm so glad you enjoyed them.


----------



## Michael Crane (Jul 22, 2010)

Only 5 to go before I sell my 50th copy! Still can't believe how well this little book is doing, but I'm glad people seem to be enjoying it. 

And if you buy a copy, you can also use it to enter our Kindle give-away contest. 

Check out this awesome banner that Imogen Rose made for me:


----------



## Michael Crane (Jul 22, 2010)

I'm happy to announce that I am almost done with LESSONS II: ANOTHER MORBID DRABBLE COLLECTION.  This one will have 30 100-word shorts.  Very excited about it!

Just because it's the holidays, doesn't mean you have to shy away from horror.  'Tis the season to be merry... and to be thankful that you're not any of these characters!    *cue evil laugh*


----------



## farrellclaire (Mar 5, 2010)

Great review on Red Adept's blog today, well done.


----------



## Michael Crane (Jul 22, 2010)

farrellclaire said:


> Great review on Red Adept's blog today, well done.


Thank you so much!! Such a nice surprise to wake up to.  Makes my morning/day.

Here's the review:

http://redadeptreviews.com/?p=3955


----------



## Michael Crane (Jul 22, 2010)

This has been an awesome month for LESSONS so far! Not only did I get a great review from Red Adept, but my book was also recommended by the one and only Amanda Hocking on her blog:

http://amandahocking.blogspot.com/2010/12/and-now-for-something-completely.html

Not only that, but I also got a stunning review from Rob at the Journal of Always:

http://journalofalways.blogspot.com/2010/12/review-lessons-by-michael-crane.html


----------



## Michael Crane (Jul 22, 2010)

LESSONS AND OTHER MORBID DRABBLES gets another excellent review. This time from Syria Says. 

http://syriasays.com/lessons-and-other-morbid-drabbles.html

And January is coming up soon... you know what that means. 

(Hint: There's always time for another lesson...)


----------



## Michael Crane (Jul 22, 2010)

LESSONS AND OTHER MORBID DRABBLES was featured on Karen Cantwell's excellent blog on Friday. 

http://fictionfordessert.blogspot.com/2011/01/author-interview-drabble-and-short.html

She's a big fan... find out why!


----------



## Imogen Rose (Mar 22, 2010)

Awesome, congrats!!


----------



## Michael Crane (Jul 22, 2010)

Imogen Rose said:


> Awesome, congrats!!


Thanks! It was an honor to be featured on her blog.


----------



## Sean Sweeney (Apr 17, 2010)

Michael Crane said:


> She's a big fan...


As she should be.


----------



## Michael Crane (Jul 22, 2010)

John Fitch V said:


> As she should be.


 

Even got some nice comments on the blog. Seems like people really dig the horror/comedy combo. I think that's also why the books appeal to those who may not necessarily be fans of horror. I'm still stunned by the response LESSONS has received. I thank every reader who gave it a chance.


----------

